

“Titan Is Staying” - espeed
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/aureliusgraphs/WTNYYpUyrvw/discussion

======
akbar501
The title of this post does not reflect the content of the groups discussion.
It sounds like Titan will be largely handed off to the community, while the
former Titan team will start to work on a new product (DSE Graph).

~~~
_joe
Exactly. An accurate title would've been "Datastax kills Titan, author asks
for the community to step up".

Titan was (design-wise) by far the most promising FLOSS graph database around,
it's really sad to see it going away.

~~~
moondowner
Titan in my opinion is the most promising Big Data graph DB around, due to the
fact that it works on top of Cassandra (and HBase).

But, there are other very good graph DBs out there too, like OrientDB.

What is important in my opinion, is for all of these graph DBs to embrace the
Tinkerpop Blueprints graph API (which Titan and OrientDB do).
[https://github.com/tinkerpop/blueprints/wiki](https://github.com/tinkerpop/blueprints/wiki)

~~~
balquhidder
How is OrientDB compared to Titan? Whenever I have looked, I've only seen
people saying how it underperforms in comparison.

~~~
vlad72
I've used both. Titan is not anywhere near production ready. And now it seems
like they won't ever be. It's not even a real database. It's a library. You
can't even delete indexes once you create them. I don't get why anyone would
go with them. (Is this still the case or did they resolve that index issue?)
Either way, OrientDB is more mature/stable and was much faster than Titan.
Then, OrientDB is a multi-model, so it just has so much more capabilities
compared to just a graph database. IMHO, Titan seemed like a toy in
comparison.

~~~
amp
We started a project a while ago using Titan that is starting to come to
fruition, and we went with Titan because it looked to be one of the only
options that could scale to where we needed (around ~500M vertices, probably
10x that in edges) and worked on top of our existing infrastructure (HBase).
Neo4J definitely wouldn't work for that, though looking at OrientDB again it
seems like it might, though we'd have to figure out the operational
implications of a new clustered technology.

Fortunately we've been using the Tinkerpop API so it should be fairly inter-
changable on the back end, we're definitely going to have to look into other
options now that Aurelius has been acquired.

~~~
jexp
I don't know where you got the impression from that Neo4j can't handle graphs
of this size. We have users and customers running much larger graphs in
production. So that _definitive fact_ is not true :)

~~~
amp
On a another note, I do recall a bit about where I had the capacity
impressions from: [http://neo4j.com/docs/stable/capabilities-
capacity.html](http://neo4j.com/docs/stable/capabilities-capacity.html)

That ~5B edges is roughly where we're currently at, however that is growing
and the limit of 34B is under 10x of where we're currently at.

------
GFischer
I had no idea what they were talking about, so after googling around: it's
about Aurelius Titan, a graph database

[http://thinkaurelius.github.io/titan/](http://thinkaurelius.github.io/titan/)

which was recently acquired

[http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/03/datastax-acquires-
aurelius...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/03/datastax-acquires-aurelius-the-
startup-behind-the-titan-graph-database/)

~~~
astrodust
Title really should be updated since I can think of a half dozen things called
"Titan" from the last two decades and there's no hint as to which one this is.

------
javadev80
The fact that DataStax, the company behind Cassandra (the main db where Titan
runs), analyzed Titan and said "Hey, this software is crap. Let's put it in
the trashcan and redo it from scratch with the support of our team" means
something, right?

I can't understand people that appreciate Titan: it's just a library on top of
a DBMS that is not even Graph. It's definitely not a Graph Database. People
love buzzwords, but who is using it in production? I mean, real production? If
you wanna do just Graph Processing you have plenty of choices like
Spark+GraphX, Giraph, etc.

~~~
digitalzombie
If people are using Cassandra already why not just use Titan?

If it's built on top of something you're already maintaining why not. It make
sense.

GraphX last I check was in beta, at least last databrick meetup stated so.

GraphX would make sense if you're stack is cassandra + spark.

For me personally, I have time to wait to see if Flink will mature and interop
with Cassandra before I invest my time in Spark or Flink (or both if I have
the luxury).

------
arisAlexis
I personally had a project almost ready for beta when the news came out. I
jumped ship to OrientDB. Titan was very buggy but we all awaited in hope for
the 1.0 release. That's not going to be good now if it's not released from the
original devs. Orient can handle 9 trillion records, Neo4j 34 billion. There
is a benchmark with Orient outperforming 10x neo and can also handle docs like
mongo. I regretted that I chose Titan.

------
jexp
I think everyone should evaluate the options with your own data to see which
graph database fits their needs. Depending if you just want to run private or
research projects or production applications you use different factors for
deciding if a technology is good and mature enough. There are more than enough
options to chose from: [http://db-
engines.com/en/ranking/graph+dbms](http://db-
engines.com/en/ranking/graph+dbms)

------
marknadal
That is kind of an odd move, going away from OSS? I guess people have to pay
the bills somehow. I'm working on a graph database as well (with realtime push
notifications built in,
[https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun) ) but thankfully
I've gotten funding for it. Sad to see proprietary DSE absorb focus.

~~~
okram
There is an ancient curse you can say to your enemies -- "May your OSS project
be successful and your mailing list vibrant."

